# [CAM] Cameroon | road infrastructure



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Cameroon is a country of Central Africa. Main roads labels N1, 2,3 ... branch mainly from the capital Yaounde and the connecting end parts of the country. Some of the national roads are still not paved. The two largest cities Yaounde and Douala connects N3 national road. No highways, some of the 2x2 routes are in the two largest cities and bypass the town of Garoua.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Kribi - Campo P8 road









Magda checkpoint/paytoll, Maroua - Garoua N1 road


















Maroua bridge N1 road









Yaaounde - Ebolowa N2 road, Nsamilen paytoll









Ngaoundere - Bertoua N1 road, near Yaka


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It is interesting to note Cameroon has some toll roads, for example the Yaoundé - Douala highway.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

yes, paytolls also on the N1 road toward Maroua and Garoua


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

paytolls or some kind of checkpoints?


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Ngaoundere - Bertoua N1 road









Ngaoundere - Garoua N1 road









Yaounde - Douala N3 road


















Yaounde, 20 May avenue


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

I found an interesting roundabout thinking what is idea of construction of this short and wide streets (50m)? Located on the northern bypass of city Garoua

[IMG=http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/9471/garoua.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

I found an interesting roundabout thinking what is idea of construction of this short and wide streets (50m)? Located on the northern bypass of city Garoua

[IMG=http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/9471/garoua.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

iMiros said:


> ]


Holy f**k, 32 deaths

:uh::wtf:


BTW, how come all signs are identical to the ones in France?


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably because the southern Cameroon was french colony


----------



## antisocialanticristo (May 6, 2008)

Me recuerda a algunas carreteras colombianas.
It reminds me some colombian roads.


----------



## antisocialanticristo (May 6, 2008)

iMiros said:


>


Excuse me, but, what´s that? not finish.
Sorry my english.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

iMiros said:


>


Maybe they couldn't spend all the money they got for the by-pass and they decided to spend rest of the money for a nice roundabout with wide streets 

Lots of road projects like this are payed by EU, France and so on. And if you got the money for certain project you have to spend all the money.
Just my idea. Not sure who finances road projects in Cameroon or who payed for this by-pass.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

future site of Cameroon's Arc de Triomphe????


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Just speculations still. They may also be a wide paved area for the maintenance of certain events or meetings. Waiting for someone from Garoua to told us


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

iMiros, what are those tracks on the road?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

it looks like a railroad track, not sure though


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Maybe a tram from colonial times?


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

It looks like narrow gouge railroad that crosses Douala bay and passes through the Bonaberi suburb. Continues to a nearby plantation, suppose to be coffee plantation. Looks like a long time is not in use


----------



## skinkut (Dec 1, 2009)

the railroad is still in use today. the railroad line extends beyond Douala around a couple of hundred kilometers to the north west.


----------



## skinkut (Dec 1, 2009)

Motoway (L'axe lourd) going towards Douala airport


----------



## skinkut (Dec 1, 2009)

More pictures of the motorways around Douala


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Estonian motorcycle in Cameroon


----------



## Mikesconstra (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ayos-Bonis Highway Officially Opened*

The Ayos-Bonis highway iin Cameroon was officially opened by the Head of Government, Philemon Yang as personal representative of the Head of State Paul Biya at the Bonis end of the inter-region, cross-border highway.

The ecstasy that illuminated the atmosphere at the ceremonial ground readily translated the satisfaction of the people of the East Region following the construction of the 191-kilometre highway which initially sounded like a dream to many.

The Prime Minister, Head of Government, Philemon Yang who cut the symbolic ribbon on behalf of the Head of State to declare the road officially ready for use, stated inter alia the importance of the edifice not only to the people of the East but also to the Central African sub region as a whole.










http://constructionreviewonline.com...1160-the-ayos-bonis-highway-officially-opened


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Autoroute Douala - Yaoundé*

Construction will begin this year on the first real motorway of Cameroon, the Autoroute from Douala to Yaoundé. The motorway will be 215 kilometers long, the first phase is an 80 kilometer stretch from Yaoundé to Bot Makak (P10).

http://fr.starafrica.com/actualites...des-travaux-de-lautoroute-douala-yaounde.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Autoroute Douala*


















r

imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Eastern Distributor*



























tinypic


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Yaounde Underpass*







































tinypic


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are at least two motorway currently under construction in Cameroon.

1. The Yaoundé - Douala Motorway. It stretches over 200 kilometers between the two largest cities of Cameroon. Apparently only the eastern segment near Yaoundé is under construction since 2014.









2. A 20 kilometer motorway from Yaoundé to the airport started construction in 2015.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Kribi-Lolabé highway*

06/07/2017


----------



## HB07 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Yaoundé - Nsilamen Aiport highway (20 km) *

https://twitter.com/African_Index/status/1163970865601622017


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Satellite imagery reveals a motorway under construction near Kribi in the south of Cameroon. It will connect to a new deep sea port.










Apparently it is part of a 130 kilometer motorway from Edéa to Lolabé: 









Mise en service de l'autoroute Kribi - Lolabé


Le ministre des Travaux publics, Emmanuel Nganou Djoumessi, accompagné pour la circonstance du ministre des Finances, Louis Paul Motaze, à présidé le 30 décembre 2020 à Kribi la signature d'un contrat de partenariat public-privé, entre l'État du Cameroun et l'entreprise China Harbour Engineering...




www.lebledparle.com


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

What is going on with the Yaounde - Douala motorway?? When is it intended to be delivered??


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

From what I've gathered, this project is significantly delayed. Construction began in 2014 on the first stage from Yaoundé and was scheduled to be completed in 2017. Satellite imagery from February 2020 shows that it is pretty advanced but not yet connected to any other road on the Yaoundé side.

A tender was launched in October 2020 for the construction of the second stage to Douala.

There are several Chinese motorway projects in Cameroon, all years behind schedule. Apparently this motorway near Kribi was halted in 2018 and they awarded a new contract yesterday.

There is also a motorway under construction to the airport of Yaoundé. It was announced to be put into service 'provisionally' today, but it has been postponed again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344691451985321984


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Apparently the entire RN9 to the border of the Republic of the Congo has now been paved, linking Yaoundé to Brazzaville.

The travel time has been reduced from 4 days to 7 hours (to the Congo border).









Corridor Yaoundé-Brazzaville : la capitale du Cameroun désormais connecté au Congo en 7h de voyage par route - Investir au Cameroun


Ceux qui quittent Yaoundé, la capitale du Cameroun, pour se rendre à Ntam, dernière ville dans la région de l’Est-Cameroun frontalière avec le




www.investiraucameroun.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Autoroute Yaoundé-Douala : les 60 premiers kilomètres ouverts à la circulation - Actu Cameroun


(Investir au Cameroun) - Le directeur général des travaux d'infrastructure du ministère des Travaux publics (Mintp) a procédé le 31 décembre à la - celui-ci, l'accueil, la, milliard, octobre, par, pour, travailler



www.actu-cameroun.com













Autoroute Yaoundé-Douala : les 60 premiers kilomètres ouverts à la circulation - Investir au Cameroun


Le directeur général des Travaux d’infrastructures du ministère des Travaux publics (Mintp) a procédé le 31 décembre à la réception




www.investiraucameroun.com





The first 60 kilometers of the 'Autoroute Yaoundé - Douala' is reported 'open to traffic' today. However it is unclear whether this is a functional opening, as the motorway does not yet connect to the road network of Yaoundé, satellite imagery from 2020 shows that it ends (or starts) about 1 kilometer from RN3. Access seems to be only through dirt roads, unless they built a temporary access road since the satellite image was taken in November 2020.

They also note that the toll booths, rest areas and some equipment is not yet functional because the concession for the operation of the toll road has not yet been awarded.

This project was built by China First Highway Engineering, but it is far behind schedule, like all Chinese motorway projects in Cameroon. Construction began in 2014 with a scheduled opening in 2017.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Another motorway to open soon is the Autoroute Yaoundé - Nsimalen, which is an 11 kilometer motorway from Yaoundé to Nsimalen Airport. Construction started in 2013. The project is years behind schedule. This was also a Chinese-built motorway, by Sinahydro and China Road and Bridge Corporation.


----------



## HB07 (Jul 9, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Another motorway to open soon is the Autoroute Yaoundé - Nsimalen, which is an 11 kilometer motorway from Yaoundé to Nsimalen Airport. Construction started in 2013. The project is years behind schedule. This was also a Chinese-built motorway, by Sinahydro and China Road and Bridge Corporation.


I think Africa should stop choosing chinese companies systematically for infrastructures. Some others companies like Turkish ones are much better and they deliver better quality of roads.


----------



## stickedy (Mar 8, 2011)

The difference is that they Chinese bring the money along to build at all...


----------

